
How Catherine de Medici Made Perfumed Gloves Fashionable - Petiver
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/how-catherine-de-medici-made-gloves-laced-with-poison-fashionable
======
anu7df
I think this is another longform article that does not do justice to the
title. Yes there are interesting nuggets of information in there, but really
all of that does not really lead to the "how". Tldr; Catherine brought
perfumes and perfume laced gloves to france. She is rumored to have killed
some one with a poison laced glove. It is not even clear if she actually ever
even made a poison laced glove.

~~~
quasse
Yeah, the title should be something more like "How Catherine de Medici
Probably Never Made Gloves Laced With Poison" because that's all the article
is.

She certainly didn't make poison gloves a fashion trend as implied by the
title.

------
murbard2
Drinking the urine of pregnant animals for fertility isn't as crazy as it
sounds. The drug premarin is made from the urine of pregnant mare and is
sometimes prescribe to help with conception.

~~~
Outdoorsman
Similarly, some children with stunted growth seem to benefit from using
insulin growth factor-1 (IGF-1)...with FDA approval ... For the layman, that's
a supplement extracted from deer antler velvet...

------
Dove
That this ended up on the front page suggests a problem somewhere.

------
headgasket
How hard would it be to semi machine-generate such vacuous articles? Would it
make sense for the ad value of eye balls? Maybe if such generation becomes
common place a shift in value bringing back better curation and editorial
lines in social/mass media will occur?

~~~
philovivero
I'm pretty sure a large chunk of internet content is machine-generated.

Read Slate Star Codex for an entire community of generated content. Basically
any drug and any side effect have an auto-generated article and related
community.

I've seen hundreds of articles where the headline was just repeated over and
over in different ways in every paragraph with random supporting text.

Do the math.

EDIT: Read Slate Star Codex for an account of such a community. Slate Star
Codex itself is pretty obviously human-generated.

------
sigig
Goodness, what a resource hog of a site.

------
whyenot
I hate articles like this. The headline is deceptive and the article rambles
all over the place before getting to the point at the very end. Catherine did
not make "gloves laced with poison fashionable," she made perfumed gloves
fashionable.

The embedded ad that autoplays when you mouse over it was also NOT
appreciated.

~~~
ManFromUranus
This is why I come to the comments first. Thanks for saving me some time.

------
Terretta
Title should have had a question mark, as the conclusion is "No."

Betteridge's law of headlines:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headli...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

~~~
Outdoorsman
Most journalists and editors are now trained to end the title of an article
with a question mark when results are inconclusive...

A good way to filter what you read...

